# Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 26, 2018)

A cottage packed with memories, all falling apart. 

Somehow I never located this until now. I got there early in the morning, not expecting a great deal. It's a fair trek down the woods. The outside has been cleared up, when I saw the inside, I knew it was worth it. 

It was last lived in by someone who appeared to be isolated & elderly. Even with the 1970s extension it is quite small. One of the walls have collapsed. The photos tell it's story best. It recon it's been abandoned since the late 1990s. The two sheds round the side are full of clutter. A Buzzard was calling above the cottage during my explore. 


A Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


A Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


A Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


A Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


A Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


A Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


A Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


A Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


A Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


A Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


A Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


A Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


A Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


A Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


A Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


A Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


A Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


A Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr


A Buzzard's Cottage - September 2018 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## smiler (Sep 27, 2018)

Looks and enjoyable nose Dauntless, nicely shot, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 27, 2018)

Looks like the house has been derelict for a number of years. The house itself looks quite old. Nice pictures.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks for the comments & brilliant derp reports over the last few years but this was my last post on here and i'm not doing anymore urbex. Personal reasons. Thanks for the short term memories.


----------



## mookster (Dec 11, 2018)

dauntless - UE said:


> Thanks for the comments & brilliant derp reports over the last few years but this was my last post on here and i'm not doing anymore urbex. Personal reasons. Thanks for the short term memories.



That's a massive shame. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 11, 2018)

dauntless - UE said:


> Thanks for the comments & brilliant derp reports over the last few years but this was my last post on here and i'm not doing anymore urbex. Personal reasons. Thanks for the short term memories.




Hey I've been and done that before. You'll always be welcome here and I do understand how life becomes much harder. We wish you well and remember - come back if you want it doesn't matter when.

I really like this cottage. The quirkiness of how the door hits a beam! It's random construction like that which brings character.
I often find myself wondering about the past residents life. With this one I'm thinking a woman who once traveled the seas. A cook on a ship or even a maid. Her grand daughter would sometimes stay over. I'm probably wrong but hey I can dream!

Thanks for sharing this nice little place. Looks like nature will take it and very soon.


----------



## urban-dorset (Dec 21, 2018)

dauntless - UE said:


> Thanks for the comments & brilliant derp reports over the last few years but this was my last post on here and i'm not doing anymore urbex. Personal reasons. Thanks for the short term memories.


Thanks for your reports, and good wishes for the future.


----------

